
LaunchKit team heads to Google and open-sources its tools - mayyuen318
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/27/launchkit-team-heads-to-google-and-open-sources-its-tools-for-helping-devs-launch-their-apps/
======
bigiain
"Our incredible journey!"

I wonder what the investors ended up out of the deal?

(Kudos to them on giving users a 12 month sunset window and open sourcing
their code...)

